# Blood test requirement to Kuwait



## vijju_2k1b (Feb 18, 2016)

HI,

I am planning to move to kuwait to opt IT(software) job.
And I am Hepatitis B +ve(HBS AG).

What are the new rules I heard now in Dubai this rule has been limited to some areas like hospitals,hotels etc.

Is it same for Kuwait also or for Kuwait they wont allow to stay in Kuwait if hepatitis B +ve.

Regards,
Kumar


----------

